# 651 - Rob from the unskilled - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

Lascannons are wasted with a BS of 3, am I right or am I right? Huh? Huh? (But if you field 900 of them… well that’s a whole different story.) (Plus, is it pronounced LAYZ or LAHZ?)Plus this from astute reader and best fan in the world Vanvlak, the Repercussionator Jr: 

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

